# MIM Strat $450



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I love the back panel. lol You can tell he was in a blues band.


----------

